# Making the move



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
Well finally after many visits to CP we have sold up in the UK and are on our way!
We will arrive in CP around Feb/March initially staying on a campsite near Tomar whilst viewing properties for sale.
We chose the Tomar area mainly because the infrastructure and amenities suited us best and the help we have received in our quest for information has been freely and expertly given by the agencies we have visited, the Tomar office of Chavatejo being especially helpful.
I realise that once on Portuguese soil my work begins and I will be looking to all you helpful ex-pats for help and advice during my search for our dream home.
We will travel over by car using the usual route from Calais, a route used many times by me in our motorhome ( now sold ) avoiding tolls and leisurely meandering along.
We will need to stop probably three times overnight and would like to know if anyone can recommend any hotels/campaniles etc on this route that would accept a small well behaved dog.
As our move draws ever nearer I will keep you up to date with our progress.
Regards


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Bob and Jane

Good to here things are going well. The times i have travelled in Europe i have always stayed in the "formula 1 hotels". I have never in France found any that i would not go back to. Good to hear Derek and his staff have looked after you and i am sure they will help with your search in Tomar.

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> Good to here things are going well. The times i have travelled in Europe i have always stayed in the "formula 1 hotels". I have never in France found any that i would not go back to. Good to hear Derek and his staff have looked after you and i am sure they will help with your search in Tomar.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
Thanks for your reply and kind words, I will Google Formula1 hotels and see what comes up.
I am pleased to see your move has been successful and judging by the picture of your cottage I am sure you will be very happy there.
We have visited Gois on our travels and found the area to be wonderfully scenic,we also had a wonderful lunch in the restaurant by the river.
Regards


----------

